# guitar guys



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

I was thinking [and that means a whole lot of trouble], This thing has 6 x 6L6 output stage right. How about ripping the preamp out of it and reworking it usen the a Mesa front end.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Peavey-Alp...yZ121158QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice find !!


----------

